# $$$Best Deal on Fish Food$$$



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Let's list places where we can get the best price for fish food, so hopefully we all can benefit from it - since we all need it on a daily basis 

Dragon aquarium (markham):
Hikari frozen blood worms/brine shrimp (32 pcs) - $4.00

bin at brimely and sheppard (m and j aquarium)
- 3 packs of hikari blood worm 32 cubes- 10 bucks

Dragon aquarium (markham):
Tetra Color bits (lg size) - $12.00

Cam's Aquatics, Mississauga, on sale TetraColour bits $15

In large quantities, Sugarglider (John) on PriceNetwork.

Mops.ca is a good website to order flake food from because shipping that stuff is cheap.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

bin at brimely and sheppard (m and j aquarium)
- 3 packs of hikari blood worm 32 cubes- 10 bucks


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

duckyser said:


> bin at brimely and sheppard (m and j aquarium)
> - 3 packs of hikari blood worm 32 cubes- 10 bucks


nice..keep em coming


----------



## cichlidfinatic (Aug 9, 2010)

sugarglidder on pnaquaria is well priced.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

cichlidfinatic said:


> sugarglidder on pnaquaria is well priced.


I don't know...I asked about his frozen bloodworm once but never got a reply


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Cam's Aquatics, Mississauga, on sale TetraColour bits $15


----------



## cichlidfinatic (Aug 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> I don't know...I asked about his frozen bloodworm once but never got a reply


that's weird....he's answered every single one of my e-mails...


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

He comes every month to GTA. Here's his last post: http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17883


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Sugarglidder is the best if you're looking for value. I've gotten wafers/pellets off him and they are great (fish/shrimp/others love them). He sell per half pound I think so if you only have a single 10g, its going to last a while.

Never got any frozen food off him so can't say.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

KKaamm on PN sells pails of NLS and Gallon Jugs of Prime for a good price. he is at Warden & 14th in Markham.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

arc said:


> Sugarglidder is the best if you're looking for value. I've gotten wafers/pellets off him and they are great (fish/shrimp/others love them). He sell per half pound I think so if you only have a single 10g, its going to last a while.
> 
> Never got any frozen food off him so can't say.


Does he sell commercial made pellets like Hikari sinking carnivore pellets? I tried to get some frozen food but never got a reply, so I can't say either


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Marowana said:


> KKaamm on PN sells pails of NLS and Gallon Jugs of Prime for a good price. he is at Warden & 14th in Markham.


been a few years since I bought NLS food from Big als, does he sell NLS discus bits?


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

> Does he sell commercial made pellets like Hikari sinking carnivore pellets? I tried to get some frozen food but never got a reply, so I can't say either


I know he sells HBH and NLS products.

http://www.johnsfishfood.com/HBHpellets.html


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

In large quantities, Sugarglider (John) on PriceNetwork, but for smaller quantities that are still a reasonable deal:

1. Asian aquarium stores around the Pacific mall area tend to have some good deals, especially the ones on Steeles that are a few blocks away. I forget their names.

2. Mops.ca is a good website to order flake food from because shipping that stuff is cheap.

Warren


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

I can bring in NLS on the west side(mississauga/brampton area) PM me for details


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

kousman said:


> I can bring in NLS on the west side(mississauga/brampton area) PM me for details


Do you have Thera A 1mm? If so what is the price and for what sizes?
--
Paul


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Do you have Thera A 1mm? If so what is the price and for what sizes?
> --
> Paul


sent you a PM


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

there are not alot of companies that beat my prices. I have the lowest prices normally. I have alot of frozen food right now for $10/lb minus a 25% discount and if you buy more then 5lbs you get it for $6.50/lb. I have blister packs also for $3 each. I have the largest selection of new life spectrum. I can get any one of there products. I also have alot of new products that preform better then NLS. I have a new custom pellet that has 2-3 times the color enhancer and more protien also. email me for pricing as I can get any product out there. 

I also have a new line of products that I will will putting online soon!! called deep blue. 



thanks everyone


john


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I grab frozen off John quite often, always a great deal and good quality, too.


----------



## duckyser (Oct 4, 2009)

hey john, you make beefheart mix for discus?


----------



## sugarglidder (Mar 26, 2010)

Hello! No not at this time! It is alot of time to make! But if I found a good recipe I just might start making it! I already have a great beefheart flake!! Maybe I'll have a beef heart stick made!! Hmmm! Ya maybe I will! I have a sweet potato with zuchini stick already!! Thanks for the idea!!!


Thanks

John


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

menagerie has a box of foods for 30% of right now.. big tubs for a great deal!


----------

